# Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Try again.
http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor Mad Max Photo Album 

Check Mad Max link on the photo album site.

Pete


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Mad-Max-Kaylor-Photos-up-tp14331400s25542p14339533.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*



> gottdi wrote:
> > Try again.
> > http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor Mad Max Photo Album
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Christopher Robison wrote:
>


> gottdi wrote:
> >> Try again.
> >> http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor Mad Max Photo Album
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

No, you are not. I don't get in either from California.

John
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Christopher Robison" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 9:04 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up


>


> gottdi wrote:
> >> Try again.
> >> http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor Mad Max Photo Album
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Try again. please. Please be patient. I will have it up and working.

Pete


> Rick Beebe wrote:
> 
> > Christopher Robison wrote:
> >> On Fri, 2007-12-14 at 08:51 -0800, gottdi wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Chris,

Nope. your the only one saying you can't reach it. Try again. I think 
I just got it back properly. Nothing wrong with the dns service. Just 
how I have it set here at home. I broke the link when changing the 
router. I put it back and I need to try again with the new router. I 
may only use the new router as an access point. It will extend the 
range and ability to pick up a signal.

Pete


> Christopher Robison wrote:
> 
> > On Fri, 2007-12-14 at 08:51 -0800, gottdi wrote:
> >> Try again.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

The URL is wrong. http://inertext.homeunix.com works. Cool pictures,
BTW. )

--chris





> [email protected] wrote:
> > Try again. please. Please be patient. I will have it up and working.
> >
> > Pete
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

you have to remove the prefix www
http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Mad%20Max.html



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Try again. please. Please be patient. I will have it up and working.
> >
> > Pete
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

I cannot access the site either. I keep getting message page not found
Bill
[email protected] wrote:
> Chris,
>
> Nope. your the only one saying you can't reach it. Try again. I think 
> I just got it back properly. Nothing wrong with the dns service. Just 
> how I have it set here at home. I broke the link when changing the 
> router. I put it back and I need to try again with the new router. I 
> may only use the new router as an access point. It will extend the 
> range and ability to pick up a signal.
>
> Pete
>


> Christopher Robison wrote:
> >
> >
> >> On Fri, 2007-12-14 at 08:51 -0800, gottdi wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Bill & Nancy <[email protected]> wrote: I cannot access the site either. I keep getting message page not found
Bill
[email protected] wrote:
> Chris,
>
> Nope. your the only one saying you can't reach it. Try again. I think 
> I just got it back properly. Nothing wrong with the dns service. Just 
> how I have it set here at home. I broke the link when changing the 
> router. I put it back and I need to try again with the new router. I 
> may only use the new router as an access point. It will extend the 
> range and ability to pick up a signal.
>
> Pete
>


> Christopher Robison wrote:
> >
> >
> >> On Fri, 2007-12-14 at 08:51 -0800, gottdi wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Bill,

Remove the www from the address like this: 
http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Ebay%20Motor.html

I had trouble too, but it works now.


Alan 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bill & Nancy
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 2:40 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up

I cannot access the site either. I keep getting message page not found
Bill
[email protected] wrote:
> Chris,
>
> Nope. your the only one saying you can't reach it. Try again. I think

> I just got it back properly. Nothing wrong with the dns service. Just

> how I have it set here at home. I broke the link when changing the 
> router. I put it back and I need to try again with the new router. I 
> may only use the new router as an access point. It will extend the 
> range and ability to pick up a signal.
>
> Pete
>


> Christopher Robison wrote:
> >
> >
> >> On Fri, 2007-12-14 at 08:51 -0800, gottdi wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

THAT IS A BRADLEY GT NOT A GT2 OR GT2/E . THE TELLER IS THE SLOP OF THE ROOF AT THE REAR AND THE THE FORM OF THE SIDE AT THE DOORS A MORE EXPERENCED BRADLET GUY COULD SAY MORE . THERE ARE A LOT OF PARTS AVAILABLE FOR THIS MODEL . I AM not yellin just did not know my caps lock was on . 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: james s<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 11:55 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up


you have to remove the prefix www
http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Mad%20Max.html<http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Mad%20Max.html>



> <[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>> wrote:
> > Try again. please. Please be patient. I will have it up and working.
> >
> > Pete
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

That is because the URL is wrong.
Remove the www. and you will get in. Or click:
http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Mad%20Max.html 


Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 9:18 AM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up

No, you are not. I don't get in either from California.

John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Christopher Robison" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 9:04 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up


>


> gottdi wrote:
> >> Try again.
> >> http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor Mad Max Photo Album
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

I got a private question from a lister and was not able to access
the Kaylor site or its subdirectories today.
Pinging the site 206.171.53.190 works and either the name
inertext.homeunix.com or wire-static-190.succeed.net will
resolve to that IP address, but the website cannot be found at
that address.

Gottdi pulled the website or is updating?

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: Cor van de Water 
Sent: Saturday, December 15, 2007 11:11 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'; [email protected]
Subject: RE: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up

That is because the URL is wrong.
Remove the www. and you will get in. Or click:
http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Mad%20Max.html 


Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 9:18 AM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up

No, you are not. I don't get in either from California.

John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Christopher Robison" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 14, 2007 9:04 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up


>


> gottdi wrote:
> >> Try again.
> >> http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor Mad Max Photo Album
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

My site is currently sporadic at best right now. The WAN is having 
trouble and the company is working on it. I other plans but for now 
if it's not up you will need to be patient as it will come up for 
viewing. I am trying a workaround but my first attempt at the 
workaround failed. It allowed my server to access the internet but 
would not allow outside viewing of my site.

Pete
Sorry for the trouble. When I have it stable I will announce the fix. 
WAN networks that provide high speed internet can be troublesome 
still. Our provider is doing what it can to make the WAN stable with 
the new hardware. I may need to have my hardware updated by my 
provider. 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

Here is the Kaylor stuff:


http://www.kaylor-kit.4t.com http://www.kaylor-kit.4t.com 
http://www.kaylorkit.com/ http://www.kaylorkit.com/ 

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Mad-Max-Kaylor-Photos-up-tp14331400s25542p14407361.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

If any listers have difficulty sharing personal media files (jpeg, mpeg or 
mp3) try using this site: www.orb.com It allows user to share any media 
type by streaming from their "server". Check it out. Must be Cable, DSL or 
FIOS always on pc to function. Absolutely no file size limit.

Don B. Davidson III
[email protected]
http://public.orb.com/bradleygt2
http://public.orb.com/electravan600
http://public.orb.com/cccruisers
www.coppercitycruisers.org



----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 18, 2007 5:35 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up


> My site is currently sporadic at best right now. The WAN is having
> trouble and the company is working on it. I other plans but for now
> if it's not up you will need to be patient as it will come up for
> viewing. I am trying a workaround but my first attempt at the
> workaround failed. It allowed my server to access the internet but
> would not allow outside viewing of my site.
>
> Pete
> Sorry for the trouble. When I have it stable I will announce the fix.
> WAN networks that provide high speed internet can be troublesome
> still. Our provider is doing what it can to make the WAN stable with
> the new hardware. I may need to have my hardware updated by my
> provider.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*



> james s wrote:
> > you have to remove the prefix www
> > http://inertext.homeunix.com/kaylor/New%20Site/Mad%20Max.html
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Mad Max Kaylor Photos up*

The prop was left behind as was one generator. Yup! Butt Ugly. Would 
have floated but not kept water from the motor and yes the prop would 
work. The design was good but the way it was hooked up was just as 
ugly as the car. I was unable to change my link on that original 
post. It is now working properly but don't use that original link. 
Why it does not work when www is included is a mystery to me. Never 
saw that problem before. I have used this server for years and no 
changes were made that would kill some thing like that. Only came up 
with this site. Odd indeed. Oh Well! The outboard was a small 48 volt 
DC motor attached to a frame with a pulley on it and that was 
attached to a larger pulley to the shaft of the lower unit of an old 
Evinrude or Johnson outboard motor. It was done so well I thought he 
purchased it. Have no clue what happened when he decided to attach it 
to the car. Brain must have fried between engineering and building 
the electric outboard and building that Bradley EV. Glad he did not 
take it into the water under power. Would have fried everything.


Pete






> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > james s wrote:
> >> you have to remove the prefix www
> ...


----------

